# help with bloodline



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i visted this breeder and they said it was something like a philo? or something? thats what i remeber but i could be comeplety off haha. everything looked really legit, i was shown what looked like a offical pedigree paper but im really new to all this and know nothing. they said it was from a champion bloodline? i really dont know any bloodlines so some help would be great! haha they had plenty of puupies which looked great and i was shown the parents.


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

check out this web site.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

so is it like a well known bloodline? and is it considdered a pure pitbull?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

so can anyone help me out with this bloodline? any info would be great.
its philo or filo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would help but you have not given enough info about what line they are talking about. I have never heard if Philo was it Bolio?


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes I too can help, please do provide more info. Maybe the breeders name, owners name or even type of papers; where they ADBA, UKC, Game dog registries etc...


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i was shown a certificate looking paper and it showed the pedgiree but i dont know what it was regsitered under. ill have to find out


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i found out they are ukc reg


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You do not have enough info to find what you are looking for. The best thing to do is call that breeder again.


----------

